
In a Lab Accident, Scientists Create the First-Ever Permanently Magnetic Liquid - babak_ap
https://www.livescience.com/66018-permanently-magnetic-liquids.html
======
yorwba
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20521875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20521875)

------
qserasera
Super skeptical of this

~~~
gregallan
Care to elaborate?

~~~
flowerlad
Magnets have the ability to pull things. This is energy being expended. But we
know energy cannot be created, so it must be depleted after some time.

~~~
reallydude
ALL permanence is relative, due to entropy, as you tried to say. We still use
the word permanent as a useful term.

Permanent, in the headline, is certainly meaning something like a ferrite
magnet or ceramic magnet. "Permanent" meaning it does not naturally lose it's
coercivity in any perceptually measurable way. This is different than saying a
substance can't have the coercivity reduced.

>
> [https://www.physlink.com/education/askexperts/ae472.cfm](https://www.physlink.com/education/askexperts/ae472.cfm)

